# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Sugerencias >  hablemos de mónica

## artesemi

supongo que sí habéis entendido el título sabéis de que hablo.
sólo busco ideas con ella.

----------


## Mat

:Wink1: Juan Tamariz, sinfonías varias ... supongo que me explico. Un saludo

----------


## Herpo el Loco

¿En plan lluvia de ideas?

Si la combinas con una faro puedes "dar  a mezclar" al propio expectador (min 2). Yo lo hago a veces y creo que  es una forma bastante inteligente de combinar ambos recursos: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDUVyzH7jQ4

----------


## JonathanJesus

Mónica?  xd

----------


## Sergio_Alexander

Carta pensada al bolsillo sin toquetear la baraja. Ramón Riobóo mata gente con eso. Apenas transcurre tiempo entre anunciar qué carta era y que aparezca en el bolsillo trasero del pantalón.

----------

